# Naruto RP: The Shadow Village (MAIN RP)



## Jibblejab (May 6, 2009)

*###THIS IS THE MAIN RP, IF YOU WISH TO SIGN UP PLEASE USE THIS THREAD###*

*Plot:*
The roleplay takes place at the same time as be beggining of Naruto Shippuden, shortly after the death of Sasori. A new hidden village has been formed in The River Country (bordering Fire and Wind nations), The Village Hidden in The Shadows, the village is said to be designed very similar to the hidden leaf village. The Village hidden in the shadows, Kagegakure is led by Kageouja or Shadow King. Kagegakure is posesses the power that enables one to manipulate shadows and darkness to their will (like Gaara does with sand) in order to block attacks to to attack enemies, it is said the power comes from a sealed Bijuu, The Ten Tailed Dragon. Everyone is after this power; The five great shinobi villages are, Rouge Ninja are and most of all the Akatsuki are after it. Each group will do whatever they can to get hold of it, but the problem is no one knows anything at all about the village. All of the ninja who live in Kagegakure are missing-nin from other lands, all of whom are ranked jounin or ANBU, all the shadow ninja have skills nearly matching those of the sannin and are a force to be reckoned with.

*Character Options:*
You can chose to either play as a...

Rouge ninja who wishes to use is to get revenge on their home village
A ninja from Kagegakure
A ninja either made up or an existing cannon character from any of the five shinobi nations.
A member of the Akatsuki ***Only people who I invite to be akatsuki may apply as one*

*Rules:* 
1# Stay true to your character, if you are using an existing character stay true to how that character acts and the jutsu they can do.
2# No godmodding
3# Make your posts (in the actual roleplay) atleast 5+ lines long
4# No controlling other players characters
5# No autohits/killing
6# Respect other players
7# Have fun


*Approved Characters:*
Marth owned by Narurider
Kate owned by Kate Uchiha
Mesna owned by Raitoangelic
 owned by The Fire Reaper
 owned by Jibblejab

*World Map:*
World Map

Everyone just have fun and enjoy
​


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 6, 2009)

OCC: I call blue!!!

"My man Sasori must has rubbed off on me a little, now I start get get annoyed when kept waiting." Sasori says leaning on a tree. "Tobi better hurry up, or I'll show him my art."
Deidara sticks his hand into his clay pouch and the mouth in his palm bits a peice off. He makes a bird. He makes a handseal and the bird get big enough to ride on he jumps on and takes to the sky to scan for Tobi.


----------



## Jibblejab (May 6, 2009)

OOC: Purple is a sign of Jibbleyness so hands off!
OOC: We dont know all of Tobi's moves other than Fireball, Teleporation and Hiding Like a Mole Technique so can we presume he has other moves that most Uchiha's have...


"Whatcha looking for Senpai" smirked Tobi innocently using his teleportation technique to appear behind Deidara on the clay bird, "Bi Bi Senpai" giggled Tobi as he pushed Deidara off the bird into the forest below...


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 6, 2009)

Tobi that is no on Deidaras' bird get shaked off as it dive-bombs and saves Deidara. Deidara sticks both hands into the clay on each side. He pulls them out and makes four little-four-winged birds. He throws the little clay birds and make a hand sign, they come to life. Just as the bird reach Tobi Deidara utters, "Katsu."
*BOOM!* The birds that were neer Tobi were only a C0 kind, not nearly enough to kill him but enough to get a point across. Deidara lands by Tobi who is laying a crater and is smokeing.
_"Why is Tobi so childish?"_ Deidara thinks as he makes a not-to-impressed face.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 6, 2009)

kate was walking at the woods to relax till an ANBU told her that she haves a mission to find out in the land of shadows. So Luna and kate started heading to the land of shadows in every mission she gets bored or happy to fight. _"yeah finally a better mission this might be fun"_ kate thinks to herself.


----------



## Jibblejab (May 7, 2009)

"Your no fun senpai" said Tobi miserably climbing out of the crater before walking over to Deidara, "What are we even looking for again?" asked Tobi as the pair started walking into the deep forest before them


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 7, 2009)

"I was looking for you. We're suposed to be invading the LAnd of Shadows and finding the Demon Host that lives there." Deidara explanes in an annoyed tone.
_"I know this was suposed to be Tobi's fight, but theres no way I'm letting him fight the 10-tailed demon."_ Diedara think greedly to himself and gets kind of a grin on his face.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 7, 2009)

kate passed by the two akatsuki. _"what are thay doing here?"_ kate thinks to herself without picking a fight with them.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 7, 2009)

Deidara's hand goes into his clay pouch. He pulls out his hand and makes a little grasshopper looking model. He throws it to the ground and makes a hand sign, it comes to life and jumps onto Kate back without her knowing.
"When we're well out of range... I'll show this girl my art." Deidara thinks with a wicked smile.
Deidara and Tobi continue on their way.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 7, 2009)

kate made it but stopped and waited for her time to strike at the shadow village. _"maybe its better if i get a closer look at the village."_ kate thinks to herself.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 8, 2009)

Deidara is well aware if his distance with the girl he passed earlier. He makes a handseal.
"We can't have ourselfs any intruptions on our mission. Katsu."
 When Deidara says katsu the grasshopper expodes on Kates back.
Deidara and Tobi hear the muffled explosion commiong from some distance away.
"Art is an explosion." Deidara says with a happy smile.


----------



## Narurider (May 8, 2009)

OOC: I call Green

"I wonder what is going on now a days wolfie.Don't you think so?"
The wolf beside Marth barks to answer.
"Yeah I know."
The wolf runs off so Marth follows and ends up close to Tobi and Deidara."What are they doing?"


----------



## Jibblejab (May 8, 2009)

"Art!" laughed Tobi hysterically, "You just make things go bang!" he said laughing hysterically as they walked further through the woods and eventually came across a small vilalage, Tobi pulled his akatsuki bamboo hat on as they entered the village, "We have a tail" whispered Tobi to his partner


----------



## Narurider (May 8, 2009)

Marth notices Tobi whisper too his partner but thinks nothing of it."Wolfie we'll wait until we find out what they're after then if its bad then we surpise attack them."


----------



## Jibblejab (May 8, 2009)

Tobi whipped off a rapid sucession of handsigns at lightning speed, lifted his mask and span around "Grand Fireball Jutsu" Tobi said softly launching a huge fireball right near Marth, "Problem solved" Tobi says happily to his partner as they walk deeper into the village


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 8, 2009)

the grasshopper exploded on kate but it was just a clone. "wow you akatsuki sure are dummies" kate said coming out of the woods with her cat Luna beside her. "Better go bye nice try killing me" kate said smiling and through a kunia that had a paper bomb attached to it and exploded.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

Wolfie jumps in front of Marth and takes the hit."Wolfie!We got to take you home so you can be healed."
Marth runs off to the middle of the forest which is Wolfie's home is and a giant elder wolf comes and heals Wolfie."Thanks!"
Marth runs off back to near where the akatsuki people were and sees a girl with a tiger so walks up to her."Hey who are you and what are you doing here?"
Marth activates his sharingan incase she attacks him.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 9, 2009)

"Don't be so cocky Tobi, they could come back." Deidara warns.
The two man team enter the small village. Nobody seems to look at them with terror or fear.
"I guess these people never heard of us." Deidara says and continues, "That's convenient, now we can just ease ourself through no problems.
Tobi looks almost excited, Deidara scolds, "Tobi, don't even think of doing anything!


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"im kate uchiha, im in a mission to spy at the shadow village, what about you?" kate said smiling and Luna just meowed to say hello.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"I'm here because my pet wolf took me here.Oh and I'm Marth nice to meet you."
Wolfie growls at Luna but Marth pets him to calm him down.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"So are you from the uchiha clan?" kate said looking at his eyes.


----------



## Jibblejab (May 9, 2009)

"Oooh ooh senpai" said Tobi excitedly pointing towards a shop "Over there... Its a dango shop!" Tobi said excitedly bouncing around Deidara "Can we go get some dango? We've been walking all day, im exhausted!" Tobi said happily before sprinting towards the shop...


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Yeah I'm from the uchiha clan but I didn't find out until sometime after I arrived at the leaf."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"oh wel im from the uchiha clan too. I only know a few things about the sharingan" kate said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"The sharingan is a confusing power and shouldn't be used reckleesy so no wonder."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"wel i use it for important things to pass by the enemies to compelet my mission." kate said and remember something. "i forgot i need to compelet my mission better go if you want to come?" kate said amused to have a little help.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Sure I'll come along it'll be fun!"
Wolfie is now sniffing Luna very curiously.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"then to the shadow village we go!" kate said laughing. 
Luna looks at wolfie and meowed again.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Weird Wolfie usually eats cats in a few seconds I think he likes your tiger."
Wolfie looks up at Marth as if to say,_Can I keep the tiger?_


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"oh wel I think she likes your wolf." kate said smiling. Luna meowed to kate to have a little fun with wolfie. "Luna you cant." Luna meowed at her but in a different tone. "fine but not right now" kate said smiling to hide something.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"You're not letting her do anything naughty to him are you?"
Wolfie woofs to say _Shut up I don't care what she does._


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"No its not that is that Luna what to be human to talk but she acts like my mother even though i never met my mother." kate said looking down. Luna meowed and scratched kate on the arm. "OW!! Luna stop!" kate said so mad.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Wolfie can you ask Luna why she did that to Kate?"
Wolfie woofs at Luna to ask _What you scratch her for?_


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

Luna meowed at wolfie to ask _i didnt mean too._ 
"its okay im fine it always happened alot" kate said smiling in pain.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Are you sure you're fine?I'm not sure you are that looked painful."
Wolfie woofs at Luna to say _Lets ditch them._


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

Luna meowed at wolfie to say _okay lets go._
"yeah but its not that deep" kate said while the blood drips down her arm.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"I guess you'll be fine but still if you feel like there is something wrong tell me I know people who could help with basicly anything."
Wolfie woofs at Luna to say _Great_ before starting to walk away without Marth seeing.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

Luna meowed at wolfie to say _this is going to be fun._
"okay now lets head to the shadow village before it gets dark." kate said looking at the sky.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

Wolfie woofs to ask _what you want to do?_
"Oh ok lets go but be careful."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

Luna meowed at wolfie to ask _wel i dont know?_
"i will, man your acting like a brother to me" kate said with amusement in her voice.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

Wolfie woofs to say _well its you're choice of course you'd know unless you're stupid._
"Maybe I am your brother neither of us know."


----------



## Jibblejab (May 9, 2009)

#OOC: Kagegakure is three days travel from the leaf, we are currently 2 days away


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"yeah your probably right." kate said feeling light headed.
Luna meowed at wolfie to ask _Want to go chase birds, train or something that you like to do is your chose im not good at thinking stright._


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

Wolfie licks his lips and says _I choose birds I'm really hungry._
"Well of course I'm smarter than most but still I don't like boasting about it."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

Luna meowed at wolfie to ask _okay i know a good place follow me._
kate used her healing to heal her cut. "wel that true. So do you have a family?" kate said hiding her feelings.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

Wolfie woof to say _Ok then lead the way._
"No family well apart from Wolfie you?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

Luna meowed to say _okay._ Then they started heading to an open area where there was lots of birds. 
kate just looked at him with a sad look and said, "No i...i dont have a family."


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

Wolfie woofs to say _You are brilliant._
"Do you feel ok is something wrong?Do you feel bad when you think about your family?If so I'm so sorry."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

Luna meowed to say _thanks._
"its okay im fine i just dont like to think about the past" kate said crying a little.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 9, 2009)

Deidara slaps his forehead.
"I guess I don't see the harm of it." Deidara says then sighs.
He walks in the directions Tobi bounced off in.
_"Wow, he seen this place from quite a distance."_ Deidara thinks to himself.
He walks right up behind Tobi and says, "After your finished were moving on, if Pain found out we were slacking he would have our heads. And for all we know Zetsu could be watching us right now.


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

Wolfie woofs to say _You're welcome._
"Hey don't be sad or anything like that unless your life is like a emo guy I know."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

Luna meowed to say _so where do you want to go next?_
"You could be right but.....its nothing." kate said looking away.


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"But what?"
Wolfie woofs to say _I don't know what about you?_


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

"its nothing really" kate said smiling.
Luna meowed to say _i got nothing._


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"Ok then but if you change your mind I'm all ears."
Wolfie woofs to say _Damnit!_


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

"Hey wheres Luna?" kate said looking around.
Luna meowed to say _what?_


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"Huh?Hey wheres wolfie?Oh I think they left together but why did they leave?"
Wolfie sniffs and smells Marth who smells worried(Wolfie can smell Marth's emotions). Wolfie woofs to say _they know we're gone._


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

"i think i know" kate said smiling.
Luna meowed to say _Damnit kate will find us._ (kate can tell if Luna is far or close by)


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"Well lead the way then."
Wolfie woofs to say _How?_


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

"okay" kate said already walking.
Luna meowed to say _wel she can tell because we both come from a clan of animals its  a long story so ill tell you later._


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"So where are they?" Marth asks following.
Wolfie woofs to say _What do we do?_


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

"there they are" kate said looking at the open area and saw Luna and wolfie.
Luna meowed to say _to late!_


----------



## Narurider (May 11, 2009)

"Wolfie!"
Wolfie woofs to say _CRAP!_Marth runs after Wolfie because wolfie starts to run away.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 11, 2009)

"Luna come here" kate said acting nice.
Luna meowed to say _okay!_


----------



## Narurider (May 11, 2009)

Wolfie gets bored so stops and Marth trips over him."Well wolfies as hyper as ever."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 11, 2009)

"wel not my cat." kate said smiling and petting Luna.


----------



## Narurider (May 11, 2009)

Wolfie rolling on the ground laughing(in whatever dogs laugh if they do)at how stupid Marth had been to trip over him instead of just stopping."You're cat is perfect or something.Wolfie likes her,she doesn't run around like an idiot and she is obedient unlike a certain wolf." Marth says looking at Wolfie.


----------



## Jibblejab (May 11, 2009)

Tobi picked up the dango and turned his head away from Deidara, he lifted up his mask and started to eat the dango off the stick, "Mmm... So good" Tobi said happily "The sauce is just right, Mmmm... so sweet, so nice!" he said pulling his mask back down and turning to Deidara before standing up, "Cmon sensei we have to go find... the thingy!"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 11, 2009)

Deidara hangs his head and sighs.
"Yes, well we better get a move on." Deidara mumbles.
Deidara starts to walk off.
_"Man, why couldn't I've been in a cool pairing were we would accually be able to work together. Like Kisame and Itachi."_ Deidara thinks to himself and sighs again.
He looks behind him to see Tobi still standing in the same spot.
"Common Tobi you know how to walk don't you!" Deidara yells behind him.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 11, 2009)

"True, lets get going we need to head to the shadow village" kate said already running and leaving him behind.


----------



## Narurider (May 12, 2009)

"Hey wait up!"
Marth runs after Kate with wolfie following him.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 12, 2009)

"okay when we get there we nees a plan" kate said and Luna is running beside her.
Luna meowed to say _i got a bad feeling about this._


----------



## Narurider (May 13, 2009)

"Heres the plan I charge in and take down anyone who gets in my way!"
Wolfie woofs _Don't worry I'm here and I'll protect you_


----------



## Jibblejab (May 14, 2009)

"Your so boring senpai" Tobi moaned as he caught up with Deidara and the pair started the last two days of their journey to Kagegakure, "I wish I was with someone fun like Kisame" said Tobi unhappily as they walked through the town, Deidara said nothing and the pair carried on walking down the path in silence


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 14, 2009)

As the sun starts to set the pair stop in a little clearing in the trees.
"We'll stop her for the night." Deidara says as he stops.
Some time has past and there is now a fire in the center with the two sitting on either side.
"I'm going to bed, try and be quiet." Deidara informs and he turns away from the fire and goes to sleep.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 14, 2009)

"okay but we still have a long day to get to the shadow village" kate said.
Luna meowd to say _wow a strong wolf you are._


----------



## Narurider (May 15, 2009)

"Well I've traveled to a single destination and it took longer than it'll take us so that doesn't really bother me."
Wolfie woofs to say _Well you could say that but I don't like to boast._
"Oh wolfie I can hear and understand everyword you say."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 15, 2009)

"so at least we need to keep going till we find it" kate said with a giggle.
Luna meowed to say _oh okay and i like to see if u can beat me on running._
Luna runs ahead of kate. "hey your not soppused to race when we are in a mission" kate yelled.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

Wolfie runs after Luna and is close behind."Damnit!Not again!Hey wolfie get back here!"
Marth runs after wolfie.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

kate smiled and summoned her big tiger then a original and jump on top of her to catch up to wolfie and Luna. "Fine Luna if you want a race you got a race" kate said almost catching up to them.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"If shes going to use transport then so am I!"
Marth summons a huge wolf at least twice the size of wolfie and gets on its back before setting off after Kate.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"marth how long do we need to get to the shadow village?" kate said.
Luna meowed to say _wel hope she can catch up to this speed i been working on._
Luna started to speed up till she vanished. kate saw what luna did. "Luna stop save your energy" kate yelled.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"Man I don't know where your tiger gets that speed from its not normal for tigers."
Marth's huge wolf speeds up after Luna and wolfie.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"yeah she isnt a normal tiger but she is still a tiger" kate said releasing her summoning jutsu and started to run after Luna with the same speed Luna did then vanished.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"Hey wait up!Oh man I lost them."
Marth realeses the summoning jutsu and sits down.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

few miuntes later kate and Luna appeared in front of him. Luna looks like kate so they both start laughing at each other.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"Hey do you two know where wolfie went he was with you two.Please tell me you didn't lose."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"wel he was with use a while ago" Luna said getting up. Then wolfie appeared and hit marth on the stomach with his head. Luna and kate started to laugh again.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"Ow what was that for wolfie?"
Wolfie ignores him and turns into a human."Hey Luna I'm bored I've got an idea of something to do."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

Luna looks at him and said, "like what wolfie?" "there no time to have fun we are in a serious mission here" kate said so pissed off.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"Serious mission?What do you mean by that?"
Wolfie bites Kate."You know what I mean Luna."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"Ow!! damnit. wel im just saying" kate said smilinbg in pain.
"yeah i do know" Luna said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"Kate don't worry his bite isn't that bad when you get used to it."
Wolfie walks up to Luna."Then what are we waiting for Luna?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"i guess so but i think is going to leave a mark?" kate said looking it.
"okay lets go" Luna said.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"Yeah it'll leave a mark see mine."
Marth pulls up his shirt reavealing a chest with lots of cuts.
"Wait what do you think I meant?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"wow how many do you have?" kate said looking at the cuts.
"nevermind" Luna said walking at the woods.


----------

